# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Freshwater Blenny

## Justikanz

I have 2 of these from Alfa... They are very curious and secretive at the same time...  :Laughing: 

They disappeared for 2 weeks when they were first released in my vivarium. Now, they each found a cave and hide and will stake out there, poking their heads out and explore the tank once in a while... They are like tiny aquatic dogs...  :Grin:  Very cute!  :Smile: 

Heard they do better in a brackish tank... Hope they will live long in the vivarium...  :Smile: 

Oh, sorry for the blur pics...  :Opps: 

















_PS: The bettas are the feeder bettas I mentioned earlier in another thread. Pretty, right? Wasted..._

----------


## gummynut

agree.. very interesting creatures. where can you find them? can you pm me the price?

----------


## Stradic

interesting creature..where did you get them ?
thanks

----------


## sheng

yup, i would like to know too  :Smile: 
really cute.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Nice fellows....looks similar to their marine buddies....
i'll like to know where and how much you paid too  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Ahem... Bad habits ah, you guys... I am sharing the pics ah, not selling ah...  :Razz: 

Anyway, I got them from Alfa as he was running out of tanks for a new fish. He got them from the old Choong Sua Aquarium before it closed down. I will update when I heard of any LFS selling...  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

I remember this fish being fin nipper.

----------


## Justikanz

Yes, it is a fin nipper...  :Grin:  The older betta has tattered fins...  :Laughing: 

But it had recovered and the sufferer now is a female guppy with a large fan tail...  :Laughing: 

Guess the blennies are taking turns to nip...  :Razz:

----------


## Quixotic

Looks familiar... _Omobranchus ferox_? Choy should have good pictures of this and know better...  :Grin:

----------


## StonedFish

hi guys  :Laughing:  
just bought a pair of these... have them in my freshwater community tank now. Any idea on what's their diet? Oh btw, with one of my blennies turning very dark colored, is that a sign of stress?  :Shocked:  
The LFS i bought these blennies from put kempantang 
(spelt correctly?  :Opps: ) leaves in their tanks... should i do the same?  :Confused:  

thanks X)

----------


## valice

Ketapang?
Weird... They are brackish water... Ketapang makes the water soft... Doesn't seem to be really required...

Think your blenny is stressed... Hope they were slowly acclimatised before you put them into your tank...

----------


## andrewtyr

ah, the old Choong Sua, one of the few lfs which brought in gobies, now, other than TB Ben's still got who bring in gobies?

----------


## gummynut

your 4th picture.. is it showing your 'aquatic puppy' doing its fin nipping act?

----------


## Justikanz

Nope, Gummy... It is patrolling and the betta was just passing by... I had not witnessed the nipping as they avoid patrolling when they see me... I have to remain still and wait for them to appear... And it is not regular...  :Razz:

----------


## Ibn

Beautiful looking gobies.

----------


## Daniel machado

Awesome fishies...  :Cool:  

Best regards.

Daniel.

----------


## Kingfisher

> I remember this fish being fin nipper.



So can kept with dwarf puffer? So they cancelled each one out.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

Oh, for those who are still interested, these fish can be found in a pair per pack at C328 as 'Tiger Gobies'... If stock runs out, please ask Uncle when they will bring in...  :Smile:

----------


## Kingfisher

Saw them for sale in Y618 also. Got another type of high fin goby there too.

----------


## MIZU

saw this fish selling as a pair today at the fishshop next to NA..

----------


## avant

Just wondering if there's a reason for them to be sold in pairs?

----------


## MIZU

no idea also,but the male come in black and red colour..female only show yellow and black..

----------


## Justikanz

The yellow and black striped ones are the males... The female is the grayish overall with red and blue markings on the face (I think, if I remember correctly)...  :Opps:

----------


## MIZU

> The yellow and black striped ones are the males... The female is the grayish overall with red and blue markings on the face (I think, if I remember correctly)...


i see i see.. thank you for correction.. :Smile:

----------


## avant

Thanks for the info on the gender  :Smile: 
So are those sold in pairs a male and a female?

----------


## MIZU

both of them are pack in the same bag..  :Smile:

----------


## Jungle-mania

I happen to see them sold individually at San Aquatic, but I did not ask for the price. They are been kept in a tank with alot of small pvc pipes, where they are hiding alone in each tube.

----------


## Jungle-mania

I forgot to add that K&K at Tampines is selling another type of blenny, less colourful but just as interesting for $1.50. Hopefully someone here who has gone there can ID them.

----------

